# How to Clear SES??



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

How do I clear this service engine soon light on my 2000 Altima?? It turned on after I gunked my engine and sprayed it down with the hose. Runs perfect, the light is annoying me. My OBDII scanner comes up with an error whenever I try to connect it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

were you able to follow the directions i gave you? did they work for you?


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> were you able to follow the directions i gave you? did they work for you?


Tried my smallest screwdriver... no good... its almost as if there is nothing to turn in there. I did this on my '96 Maxima without a problem... this car has me perplexed.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

I've also tried clearing the SES light on my 2000 GXE and you're right there doesn't seem
to be a screw there to turn. It comes on every once in a great while and may stay on for
1 day to 2 weeks but then always goes off. No codes given and no difference in driveability.  I'm alert when it comes on but don't worry about it as long as no symptoms appear.


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

Thats exactly what happened Vandy... thing just went off by itself. Oh well... runs perfect.. good enough for me.


----------

